# Pain Management code 63650



## jessica33 (May 17, 2012)

Can cpt code 63650 be billed with a quantity of 2 units or with a -RT-LT


----------



## ollielooya (May 17, 2012)

From what I can see per the 2012 MCR guidelines there is a status indicator of "0" for this code which mean that LT/RT or bi-lateral status cannot be assigned.  Not sure about private payers.  You'd have to view their policies or call.


----------



## jessica33 (May 17, 2012)

*Pain Management 63650*

Thanks for your quick response this was a Medicare patient can you send me documentation to support that or tell me where I can go to read up/get more info.  Is it appropriate bill units or should this code be billed alone with no modifiers/units?


----------



## dwaldman (May 17, 2012)

You can report as such

63650
63650-51 additional note: Placement of Second Array

From AMA CPT Assistant Dec 2008

"....both the 63650-63660 and 64553-64581 series of codes, placement of any additional electrode catheter(s) or plate(s)/paddle(s) should be separately reported by appending either modifier 51 (same anatomic site) or modifier 59 (different anatomic site) to the appropriate code. For example, if two plates/paddles are placed, codes 64555 and 64555-51 or 64555 and 64555-59 should be reported."


----------

